# How do I delete internet explorer 6



## doescher4 (Oct 4, 2001)

I have been having problems with my computer and someone told me that it might be that internet explorer 6 doesnt work well with Windows 98. So I want to delete 6 and download 5.5, but it wont let me delete through the add/delete programs. How do I delete it so i can try the 5.5 version?

thanks
Lori


----------



## AnyKey (Aug 31, 2000)

You may be having problems because of something else. I had IE 5.5 on my laptop running Win98 for a long time. I hated it, slow as molasses to open. I downloaded 6.0 and haven't had any trouble since, and it's much faster to come up. 
What kind of problems are you having exactly?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

In case you decide to unintall 6.0:

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q293/9/07.ASP


----------



## doescher4 (Oct 4, 2001)

My download speeds are slower plus I can't get yahoo messenger to come up...it keeps giving me an error message and it used to work fine. I called tech support that I get with my cable connection and the tech told me that version 6 has been known to cause some problems when installed with windows 98 running. He thought it could be worth a try to go back to version 5.5. I havent decided what I should do yet....any help would be appreciated.

Thanx much,
Lori


----------



## edsod (May 25, 2002)

Don't try uninstall IE6 .In most cases you will have to reinstall
Windows (shell32 error) even though you follow MS advice as above.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

IE 6.0 often works well with Windows 98, and going back to your previous version of IE is very easy.

However, before you uninstall anything, tell us _what_ exactly these problems are that you're having.

They could easily not be due to your browser itself.


----------



## doescher4 (Oct 4, 2001)

Tony,

I use yahoo messenger a lot since I do a lot of selling over ebay. It has been my main way of communicating with people who have questions about my items. About a month ago when I turned on my yahoo messenger it gave me the option to update to the new version so I clicked yes to it. When I did that I got this error message " An error occured while trying to connect to the server (error -1) This could occur if you do not have an active connection to the internet or your proxy server settings are invalid. I have tried redownloading the older version but I get the same error. I have deleted all files that have to do with Yahoo and tried again but still the same problem. I have tried to contact Yahoo about it but all i get is automated responses that dont help at all. That is when I called my cable internet service. He couldnt find anything wrong with my connection so thought it was explorer 6 causing a problem. I really miss this service and am lost as to what I should do now. This forum has always been the best for solving my computer problems so I'm hoping someone out there can help me out!  

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Try reinstalling Internet Explorer 6.0 over itself.

And I do mean reinstalling, not 'repairing'.

The first thing to do is to fool Windows into believing you're running an older version of IE/OE, or it won't let you reinstall.

You can do that by editing the version info:

Go to Start > Run, and type Regedit.

Drill down to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer.

Doubleclick the 'version' value in the right pane, and edit it to read 5.50.4807.2300

IE Setup will now think you're running IE 5.5 SP2, and you'll be able to run IE setup and reinstall IE in its entirety.

Tell us how that works out.


----------



## edsod (May 25, 2002)

Fox!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)




----------



## doescher4 (Oct 4, 2001)

Tony,

I tried that but when I tried to reinstall explorer 6, it said that all the files were already there for 6...it did have the option to replace all files...should I go ahead and do that?

Lori


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes, you should; you'll end up with a brand new IE 6.0.


----------



## doescher4 (Oct 4, 2001)

Tony,

Ok, I clicked on replace all files but then I got a message saying that it couldnt find any download sites and that setup may not beable to use current proxy settings. 

I have been retrying but get the same message....

Lori


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

I'm afraid that one's new to me.

Are you using a download manager like Getright?

Problems Installing Internet Explorer with GetRight Installed (Q221896)


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Something else: try downloading the entire browser to disk first:

Go to Microsoft Download Center, and select the version of IE you'd like to download.

Run the setup/download manager; when you're asked, accept the download agreement.

The setup/download manager will report "initializing setup..." and then offer two choices: "Install Now" (the default choice) and "Install Minimal or Customize Your Browser." If you read the small type beneath each main option, you'll see that "Install Minimal" includes an option to "download and install later." That's what you want: Select "Install Minimal." Click Next.

At the first "Options" screen ("Component Options"), click the "Advanced" button and then select *download only*. Click Next.

At the next "Options" screen, make the appropriate choices for download type and destination.

Does that work?

If it does, you can download the browser, and afterwards install IE 60 by clicking setup.exe in the folder you downloaded IE to.


----------

